# using up my store cupboard!!! help me make a cycle!!!



## 7own3nd (Aug 4, 2014)

hi guys so I have been going through my stash of left over goody's and didn't realise I had so much stuff left over from previous cycles so instead of spashing out on a new cycle in going to try use up what's left (save a little money for xmass) so I have a full bottle of tr3st 120 tabs enough dboll (alphabol) to run a 4 week cycle at 40mg / proviron enought to run for 6 weeks at 75mg and a ph combo of superdrol and max lmg but only enough to run 20mg for 2 weeks theres a couple of other bits but I'm just going to chuck those oh pct I have plent of clomid nolva ect to run a standard 4 week plus's pct

so guy out of all that what's the cycle you would create if any thanks in advance


----------



## 7own3nd (Aug 4, 2014)

ok so nobody can come up with a cycle from my left overs well how dose tho look I was thinning

1-6 trestolone 75mg ed 1-4 dboll 40mg ed 1-6 prorivonne 75mg ed then use the sd and max lmg to bridge ?


----------



## herb (Nov 1, 2014)

that looks good for what you got imo


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Get some injectables, I couldn't run all them orals lol.


----------

